# New Dish Network Learning remote (21.0 UHF)



## Robotpedlr

I just got the new dish network remote 21.0 UHF. It is supposed to be a learning remote but there are not instructions for that function (just a one page xerox copy for the basic setup to the dish). 

I am trying to get it to pair up with a Toshiba TV/DVD combo that everyone seems to have issues with. Since it is a learning remote I am trying to teach it via the Toshiba remote and the little IR window on the side of the new remote...but how do you do that...anyone know?

Also - if anyone as found a code to work with the Toshiba combo units...due tell.

Thanks


----------



## puckwithahalo

1) To put the remote in learning mode, hold down the tv mode button until the other mode buttons light up. 

2) Let go and tv should be blinking. 

3) Hold down the record button until the tv mode button goes solid.

4) Hit the button on the Dish remote that you are trying to program to

5) Point the tv remote at the IR sensor on the side of the Dish remote and hold down the button on the tv remote that you are trying to program in until the tv mode button on the Dish remote goes solid again.

6) Repeat steps 4 and 5 for each button you want to program in.

7) Once you are done with step 6, hit the tv mode button on the Dish remote again.

Note : you have to program all the buttons you want to program all at once. If you forget one and want to go back later, you have to program all of them back in again. Also, if you can find a code that partially works, you can program it in, and then do the learning function for the buttons that don't work.


----------



## dishlover2

I Had been advised to wait until mid January to get all the bugs worked out


----------



## P Smith

After all the bugs worked out, how he could update FW of the remote ? By connecting sat cable to it ?


----------



## Robotpedlr

Thanks Puck. I will follow those steps. Wish they would include the directions when they ship those  Good thing we have this forum.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> I Had been advised to wait until mid January to get all the bugs worked out


The remote isn't going to change from what it is now. The only thing that would change would be receiver-side software, which has nothing to do with the learning function on the remote.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Thanks Puck. I will follow those steps. Wish they would include the directions when they ship those Good thing we have this forum.


no problem. I'm saying something at work about it.


----------



## olguy

puck, is there a way to get the new Search button to work on a 622?

And just what did I download when I pressed Menu>Menu>Next and why does it tell me No Previous Download after I have done it? I think it worked because all the mode lights repeatedly lit up sequentially for several seconds.

Thanks.


----------



## rocatman

Will this remote work for all UHF Dish receivers? Also will it work with a UHF extender kit ( I think that is what it is called)? My parents have one for their Model 311 and it appears to use a normal looking Dish UHF remote. Thanks for any answers.


----------



## sethwell

olguy said:


> puck, is there a way to get the new Search button to work on a 622?
> 
> And just what did I download when I pressed Menu>Menu>Next and why does it tell me No Previous Download after I have done it? I think it worked because all the mode lights repeatedly lit up sequentially for several seconds.
> 
> Thanks.


the search button is not working on the 722 either. hope that one gets fixed, i use that a lot to find a later showing of a show.


----------



## Bradtothebone

Who has these for sale?


----------



## P Smith

Dishnetwork


----------



## sethwell

Bradtothebone said:


> Who has these for sale?


Ordered mine from dish network last Wednesday after i activated a new receiver. i used the online chat when i did all that.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Will this remote work for all UHF Dish receivers? Also will it work with a UHF extender kit ( I think that is what it is called)? My parents have one for their Model 311 and it appears to use a normal looking Dish UHF remote. Thanks for any answers.


It will work with all UHF Pro receivers. If their extender kit is UHF, it won't work, if it is UHF Pro, it will



> puck, is there a way to get the new Search button to work on a 622?
> 
> And just what did I download when I pressed Menu>Menu>Next and why does it tell me No Previous Download after I have done it? I think it worked because all the mode lights repeatedly lit up sequentially for several seconds.


For the search button, not that I have found yet.

For the second part, I have not played with it yet, but will get back to you.


----------



## BobaBird

olguy said:


> is there a way to get the new Search button to work on a 622?


Sounds like the new button has a new identifier that the 622/722 doesn't recognize. Can you still use # on the 21.0 to bring up Search?


----------



## olguy

BobaBird said:


> Sounds like the new button has a new identifier that the 622/722 doesn't recognize. Can you still use # on the 21.0 to bring up Search?


Yes you can stilll search the old fashioned way  . The 21.0 has several buttons not used by 622/722. Yet. Hopefully in the future they will become available for us.


----------



## GravelChan

olguy said:


> Yes you can stilll search the old fashioned way  . The 21.0 has several buttons not used by 622/722. Yet. Hopefully in the future they will become available for us.


I have yet to find a picture of this remote that is clear enough to read what the buttons are for.

Does it by any chance have a CC (caption) button?

I assume the unused buttons can be programmed to something else?

Can any keys be assigned a macro?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Does it by any chance have a CC (caption) button?
> 
> I assume the unused buttons can be programmed to something else?
> 
> Can any keys be assigned a macro?


No...Yes....No....remember, this is a $20.00 remote we're talking about (at least, that's what is charged for it).


----------



## GravelChan

puckwithahalo said:


> No...Yes....No....remember, this is a $20.00 remote we're talking about (at least, that's what is charged for it).


Gotcha on the $20 remote.... 

Well, I wasn't really expecting the macro part but was really hoping for the
CC button.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## olguy

GravelChan said:


> Gotcha on the $20 remote....
> 
> Well, I wasn't really expecting the macro part but was really hoping for the
> CC button.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I was too. In the meantime I have my Harmony One set up to turn on CC when I select my All 3 CC activity. Turns on the TV, Onkyo and 622 and then sets them all to the correct inputs and does the 8 or so keystrokes for CC. You'd think it could be programmed in to activate with one key after you set up the fonts, colors, etc. Why do we have to go through all the keystrokes just to turn it on? 

Oh well, I got it mostly to download whatever it downloads in order to make setting up the next 622 a little quicker. And we all know there will be another one.


----------



## olguy

GravelChan said:


> I have yet to find a picture of this remote that is clear enough to read what the buttons are for.


Seek and ye shall find Or post a request on a forum where some old fool has more time on his hands than good sense

And in case you can't see the R so good (I can't) the Input button doubles as the Recover button.


----------



## Blowgun

Good to see that they moved the DISH button out of the way.


----------



## kstuart

puckwithahalo said:


> 1) To put the remote in learning mode, hold down the tv mode button until the other mode buttons light up.
> 
> 2) Let go and tv should be blinking.


Does it only learn in TV mode ?

I could really use to add a few missing things to AUX (audio receiver).

*Also*, does a file exist yet with the new list of device codes ?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Does it only learn in TV mode ?


Sorry, that will work for any mode on the remote except sat.


----------



## kstuart

puckwithahalo said:


> Sorry, that will work for any mode on the remote except sat.


Thanks for your reply !

One more question - can you learn to both TV and AUX, or do you have to choose one ?


----------



## puckwithahalo

You can learn to both as well as vcr simultaneously


----------



## kucharsk

So the only way to get one of these right now is to *call*, correct?

My TV audio is controlled by my preamp which will never be listed in any remote code listing, so I need to teach my remote to control volume or have two remotes handy at all times


----------



## puckwithahalo

> So the only way to get one of these right now is to call, correct?


call or go to chat from the website. A local retailer probably would have them too, but I don't know what they would charge for them.


----------



## dbconsultant

I have a 622 and a Pioneer a/v receiver. I have gotten my current remote to control the volume of the a/v receiver but have never been able to get it to change the a/v receiver outputs (like from tv/sat to dvd) - it will change the output once but only to the am/fm output and to none of the others. Would this new remote work for something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## kucharsk

Just ordered mine - $19.95 + 5.95 S&H.


----------



## P Smith

kucharsk said:


> Just ordered mine - $19.95 + 5.95 S&H.


Thank you for sharing the info - your business important for us !


----------



## olguy

dbconsultant said:


> I have a 622 and a Pioneer a/v receiver. I have gotten my current remote to control the volume of the a/v receiver but have never been able to get it to change the a/v receiver outputs (like from tv/sat to dvd) - it will change the output once but only to the am/fm output and to none of the others. Would this new remote work for something like that?
> 
> Thanks!


As you can see in the images I posted the 21.0 has the same buttons as your current remote plus the colored ones which are programmable. Does your original A/V remote have a single button that cycles through the inputs or multiple buttons? If one button cycles then you can program one of the unused buttons. Can you change inputs via the menu?

I really prefer my Harmony programmable remotes. I got the 21.0 to download whatever it will download so when I have to replace my 622 I can upload whatever the 21.0 will upload to reduce setup efforts. My wife uses the Dish remote in the bedroom so I would like to find out how to get the Search button to work with a 622.


----------



## dbconsultant

olguy said:


> As you can see in the images I posted the 21.0 has the same buttons as your current remote plus the colored ones which are programmable. Does your original A/V remote have a single button that cycles through the inputs or multiple buttons? If one button cycles then you can program one of the unused buttons. Can you change inputs via the menu?
> 
> I really prefer my Harmony programmable remotes. I got the 21.0 to download whatever it will download so when I have to replace my 622 I can upload whatever the 21.0 will upload to reduce setup efforts. My wife uses the Dish remote in the bedroom so I would like to find out how to get the Search button to work with a 622.


I think you just answered my questions, olguy! The remote for my a/v system has one button that you can push repeatedly to cycle through the inputs. No on-screen guide, bought it years ago. And it's really good to know that you were able to download the settings from the 622. This would make me really happy!

My husband doesn't like the universal remotes - we've tried a phillips and a logitech and he says they're too hard to see and to remember how to operate. He loves the dish remote and, if we get this new one, he'll be able to do everything he wants (change the inputs on the a/v, watch dvd's, etc.) from it!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## puckwithahalo

> I really prefer my Harmony programmable remotes. I got the 21.0 to download whatever it will download so when I have to replace my 622 I can upload whatever the 21.0 will upload to reduce setup efforts. My wife uses the Dish remote in the bedroom so I would like to find out how to get the Search button to work with a 622.


Haven't found a way to do that yet. The # button will still do that function though.


----------



## olguy

dbconsultant said:


> I think you just answered my questions, olguy! The remote for my a/v system has one button that you can push repeatedly to cycle through the inputs. No on-screen guide, bought it years ago. And it's really good to know that you were able to download the settings from the 622. This would make me really happy!
> 
> My husband doesn't like the universal remotes - we've tried a phillips and a logitech and he says they're too hard to see and to remember how to operate. He loves the dish remote and, if we get this new one, he'll be able to do everything he wants (change the inputs on the a/v, watch dvd's, etc.) from it!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Happy to help. I understand the reluctance to use a new fangled thingy. My wife is in the early stages of Parkinson's and she has trouble remembering a lot of things. She is able to use the Dish remotes OK. Most of the time. So she uses them and I use my Harmony.

Get the 21.0 and put your A/V on the Aux mode and then teach the button to cycle through the inputs to one of the colored buttons. But I have to tell ya, once you get a Harmony programmed all you do is touch the screen over the activity you want and let it do all the turning on, channel changing, input changing, TV muting when using the A/V, turning on Dish's convoluted CC, etc and sit back and enjoy your teewee box :lol: And you can download channel icons to display on the screen on the the Harmony One. Touch the screen and go to that channel.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Yes, next step, dish remote with macros....somehow i think if it happens it will be more than the $19.99 all other dish remotes are though


----------



## olguy

puckwithahalo said:


> Yes, next step, dish remote with macros....somehow i think if it happens it will be more than the $19.99 all other dish remotes are though


Yeah, but worth it. Especially if you have to turn CC on and off very often.


----------



## lisacor

Once again told by dish network chat support this remote is not available. This time they said it was not available as a replacement for 722 DVR. Said it was only available for the model 222K. 

This is the third time I have been told this by chat support and the three times I have been told this by phone support also.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Once again told by dish network chat support this remote is not available. This time they said it was not available as a replacement for 722 DVR. Said it was only available for the model 222K.
> 
> This is the third time I have been told this by chat support and the three times I have been told this by phone support also.


Its not available as a replacement, but its definitely available to purchase and will work with a 722. I know for fact as I have two 722's, each using this remote.


----------



## lisacor

puckwithahalo said:


> Its not available as a replacement, but its definitely available to purchase and will work with a 722. I know for fact as I have two 722's, each using this remote.


Will it ever be available as a replacement?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Will it ever be available as a replacement?


To get a model remote as a replacement you have to have that model already. So, once you purchase one, it could be RA'd later on. Instead of saying anything about the 722, just go to chat or call in and say you would like to purchase a 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote.


----------



## GravelChan

lisacor said:


> Will it ever be available as a replacement?


I used the online chat. He asked if my remote had quit (it would be a replacement in that instance I suppose) or just an additional one. I replied "additional" and he took the order. Nothing was ever said what it was for. If he had asked I would just have replied "222k"  I'm using it on a 211k. BTW the search button works with the 211k, appears to do the same thing as the # button.


----------



## sethwell

I'm not sure if it is somehting that i am forgetting to program in or what, but it seems like my 21.0 is not remembering some functions after i have programmed it. after putting in all the commands for my tv and watching shows and what not i went to turn off the unit and it didn't respond. it had previously turned it off before, also it stopped allowing me to change the volume after a while too. anyone else notice this?


----------



## puckwithahalo

sethwell said:


> I'm not sure if it is somehting that i am forgetting to program in or what, but it seems like my 21.0 is not remembering some functions after i have programmed it. after putting in all the commands for my tv and watching shows and what not i went to turn off the unit and it didn't respond. it had previously turned it off before, also it stopped allowing me to change the volume after a while too. anyone else notice this?


Did you try programming in more codes after your initial set? (ie, programmed in volume and power, and then later went back and programmed in other functions)


----------



## sethwell

puckwithahalo said:


> Did you try programming in more codes after your initial set? (ie, programmed in volume and power, and then later went back and programmed in other functions)


not for the same unit. i put in the tv, then set up the aux for my receiver. i just had a thought, do you have to program all units at the same time? like put it in learning mode do the tv, then do teh aux then exit from learning or can you do the tv, then go back in and do the aux,dvd...?


----------



## puckwithahalo

Yes, you can go back that way. Each mode button has to have all the codes for its mode programmed at once, but otherwise, free to do as you wish. Not sure why you're running into that.


----------



## olguy

Here's my email exchange with Tech Support regarding the 21.0 My one comment regarding the system down load is if it isn't supposed to work with a 622 then why does the 6.14 software have it on the System Info screen?

-----original message-----

I received my 21.0 IR/UHF PRO remote last week. I have a 622 that I will use it with and have the following questions. Probably as a result of the derth of instructions.

1) Will the new Search button ever be programmed to work with the 622?

2) Will the red, green, yellow and blue buttons ever be used with the 622?

3)I clicked Menu>Menu>Next and followed the instructions to download receiver information. The mode buttons lit up sequentially like a neon honky tonk sign for a bit and then the 622 did a reboot similar to a front panel reboot so I assume it worked. However, when I select Menu>Menu>Next again the message at the top of the instruction screen says "No record of previous download" or some such. (It's been a couple of days LOL). Anyway, what got downloaded, exactly?

4)Will a full set of instructions available any time soon?

Thanks,

Myron Howard

- - response - -

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your email. I would be happy to assist you with your questions.

1, 2) More than likely not. When we come out with a new remote, we usually do not add the features to receivers other than the ones that the remote was built to work with. At this time, we have no information at this time to show that the remote will operate those features for other receivers than the 222k and 722k, as well as future receivers built with those features.

3) I am not familiar with this particular download. With my information, pressing Menu, Menu will take you to the system info screen, so I am not sure exactly what happened.

4) We do not currently have a manual for the remote available. You may want to check www.dishnetwork.com to try to find the manual online.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have further questions you can respond to this e-mail or access our online technical support at the following link: http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml

A Technical Service Representative is available via live chat 24 hours a day, 7 days per week regarding your concerns. Please click the following link to use this option. http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...al/content/tech/techchatadvcustformrf23.shtml

Thank you,

Shane D.

DISH Network Technical E-care

** Please include all previous correspondence when replying. **


----------



## BobaBird

4) The remote is now on the TechPortal at http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/21.0.shtml but the page is missing some pieces and it isn't yet on the TOC screen. Explore the links in the left column and click the linked terms on those screens for more details.


----------



## Teran

Does anyone know if you can set up AUX to control a second 622 or 722 with all buttons working? I realize that it would be IR, but that isn't an issue.

I have a 6X2 component video matrix switch that makes both my 722 and my wife's 622 available in both the media room on a CRT projector and in the kitchen on a flatscreen. Both locations have IR back to the equipment room where the receivers are. Right now I have two Dish remotes as well as a remote for the video switch in each location. It would be nice to reduce everything down to one remote in each location.


----------



## mjschuyler

Teran, you can program the "AUX" key to work with IF codes. Press "AUX" until all the mode lights come on then "2" then the address used with the "1" remote. I have added a Next Generation RF battery sender in my remote 21.0. The receiver in my basement is a Bell ExpressVu 9242 (same as a 722 Dish receiver). It works great! I have several receivers in my basement so I don't have equipment all over the place.


----------



## dewey brunner

Purchased so I could have remote to learn Olevia tv codes. However, have followed instructions here and elsewhere and cannot get to control tv. Called Tech Support who absolutely knew nothing.
Have the 21.0 set on IR. TV remote is also IR. Can control 211 however cannot turn tv on/off or volume up or down.
Followed Puck's procedure with no success. 
Any further suggestions? Thanks


----------



## puckwithahalo

dewey brunner said:


> Purchased so I could have remote to learn Olevia tv codes. However, have followed instructions here and elsewhere and cannot get to control tv. Called Tech Support who absolutely knew nothing.
> Have the 21.0 set on IR. TV remote is also IR. Can control 211 however cannot turn tv on/off or volume up or down.
> Followed Puck's procedure with no success.
> Any further suggestions? Thanks


Describe in detail the process you are following ( i know you said you followed my steps, but use your own words ), and describe what happens at each step of the process. May just be a miscommunication somewhere.


----------



## dewey brunner

Puck, procedure i have followed: 
1. Held down tv mode button til others lite up.
2. Let go and tv mode button blinking
3 Held down record button til tv mode button goes solid
4. Hit red tv button on new remote (on/off) to turn tv on and off. This button flickered and stayed on solid.
5. When I pointed the tv remote at side of the 21.0 and held, you say to hold til the mode button stays on red. when in fact the button is already solid red. 

I have set up learning remotes before, however, cannot get this one to work. 
I;ve got to be doing something wrong, but do not know what. Thanks.


----------



## dewey brunner

Puck, finally got it. Thanks for all your help. Finally can watch tv with one dish remote.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Was going to say, have to hold the button on the tv remote before the tv button on the dish remote goes solid again. Was that it?


----------



## rocatman

I purchased a 21.0 remote along with a UHF Pro Extender Kit for my parents who have a Model 311 receiver and a newer Sylvania TV. They were using an older non UHF Pro Extender Kit with a different TV but I was never able to find a code to work with the newer Sylvania TV. I was able to use code 672 with the 21.0 remote for the Sylvania TV but could not get it to work with the UHF Pro Extender Kit to control the 311 receiver. I do have the 21.0 remote in UHF mode using the switch inside the battery compartment. The UHF Pro Extender Kit has two settings, black and gray on the back of the unit. The remote that came with the Extender Kit has a key at the bottom to switch between black and gray and I tried both and both work with the remote that came with the Extender Kit. I tried using the 672 code with the remote that came with the Extender Kit but that does not work with the Sylvania TV. I forgot to mention that the remote address on the 311 receiver is set to address 1. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TBoneit

I just got one last night, I ordered Christmas eve, and it came the following Monday, 2 working days for delivery. 

I programmed it per Puck's directions substituting Aux for TV in his instructions. It now controls my DVR, MY TV, My Surround system and a Western Digital HD Media player.

It works Fine. As others have said a printed both sides sheet of paper for a manual. Prgrammed it to the 622 address and said "huh!"  finally remembered to switch to IR from UHF and then it worked. 

For the price I'm happy.


----------



## kucharsk

I've done the following:

My 722 is set up to use UHF remote address "4" on UHF Pro frequency band "A."

The switch inside the remote is set to UHF.

I press the SAT button, all the LEDs light up.

I press "4" then "#"

The SAT button flashes three times.

Just to confirm, if I press SAT until all the lights come on then press "#" twice, I see four flashes.

The remote keypresses are not seen by my 722.

The UHF remote that came with my 722 continues to work as normal. 

A couple other tidbits:

1) The 722 does seem to see about one out of every oh, say, 50-100 button presses on the 21.0

2) It took well over a week to arrive - entertaining as I'm theoretically across town unless E*'s return address on the shipping label has nothing to do with where it's actually shipped _from_.

*UPDATE*: I just got a reply from puckwithhalo, and he set me to investigating the band issue.

The 21.0 uses *alternating bands* for the remote codes.

For odd remote codes, the 21.0 uses UHF Pro Band *A*, and for even codes, it uses UHF Pro Band *B*.

Since my existing remote was set to use remote code 4 on UHF Pro Band A, the 21.0 couldn't send it.

The fact that my 722 occasionally responded to a code on the wrong band must be a bug in the 722.

As an aside, I noticed the 21.0 will send a discrete power ON code to the 722 whenever you press the "SAT" button; older remotes like the 6.3 do *not* do this, and I can't find a way to shut this behavior off.

(I often shut off the satellite receiver and use the DISH remote to flip around TV channels, then shut the TV off and flip the remote back to SAT mode so I don't forget about it. I can't do this anymore without having to then shut the 722 back off&#8230


----------



## TBoneit

One other thought if programming the remote.

I'll be reprogramming the AUX buttons. I decided it was a nuisance having to switch back and forth between the sound system and the media player.

After a couple of days using my original programming I've decided that I want it to control the WDC Media player, The Surround sound system audio levels, the TV audio levels, the TV and Surround sound input selection too. 

This time I'll be mapping on paper ahead of time rather than winging it. 

SO plan ahead like I didn't and do it once.


----------



## lisacor

puckwithahalo said:


> 1) To put the remote in learning mode, hold down the tv mode button until the other mode buttons light up.
> 
> 2) Let go and tv should be blinking.
> 
> 3) Hold down the record button until the tv mode button goes solid.
> 
> 4) Hit the button on the Dish remote that you are trying to program to
> 
> 5) Point the tv remote at the IR sensor on the side of the Dish remote and hold down the button on the tv remote that you are trying to program in until the tv mode button on the Dish remote goes solid again.
> 
> 6) Repeat steps 4 and 5 for each button you want to program in.
> 
> 7) Once you are done with step 6, hit the tv mode button on the Dish remote again.
> 
> Note : you have to program all the buttons you want to program all at once. If you forget one and want to go back later, you have to program all of them back in again. Also, if you can find a code that partially works, you can program it in, and then do the learning function for the buttons that don't work.


OK... I have the new remote and am having problems getting all codes entered.My question is on step 5. Say I press the volume up button on the remote control and then aim my TV remote at the side and press the volume up button on my TV remote. When I first do this the TV mode button on the learing remote is on. After a second or two the light on the 21.0 goes off for a short period of time and then comes back on. How long do I need to press the volume up button on my TV remote and when do I release the volume up button?

Much thanks again for instructions on the remote.

--

Edit: I believe I have it working with all codes now. I had to hold down the button on the TV remote (volume up, volume down, mute, input selector, power) until the TV mode light went off (it was on when I started) and keep holding the button on the TV remote until the TV mode light on the 21.0 came back on. I believe this was the issue.


----------



## Teran

mjschuyler said:


> Teran, you can program the "AUX" key to work with IF codes. Press "AUX" until all the mode lights come on then "2" then the address used with the "1" remote.


So, if my second Dish receiver (722) is using 1 for the Primary Remote Address I would:

Press and hold AUX until all the mode lights come on
Press 2
Press 1
Press #

Is this correct? It isn't working for me.


----------



## yence99

Just received the new remote. I ordered it in hope that I would be able to program in so that I can turn CC on/off with the click of one button. After reading all the posts and playing around with the remote I am not so sure anymore this is possible. Does anybody have any insight?


----------



## GravelChan

yence99 said:


> Just received the new remote. I ordered it in hope that I would be able to program in so that I can turn CC on/off with the click of one button. After reading all the posts and playing around with the remote I am not so sure anymore this is possible. Does anybody have any insight?


As far as I know there is no single keypress that will toggle CC. The only way I know to accomplish a single key toggle is to use a learning remote that has macro capability.

I use a Sony RM-VL600 ($20 something) that is programmable and surprisingly set up quite similar to a dish remote. I find it to be one of the easier of the 
reasonably priced remotes (ie cheap)  to program. It actually takes 9 keypresses to toggle CC.


----------



## mkovacs

What was the process you used to order this remote.... Online at Disk site or did you
have to call Dish. I can't find it on the Dish Web site so assume I must call.
What are they asking for this unit?
Thanks
Marty


----------



## GravelChan

Call the regular number for Dish, ask for technical help (they will transfer you there anyway). Tell them you would like to purchase an ADDITIONAL (not replacement) 21.0 remote. $20 plus shipping.


----------



## olguy

yence99 said:


> Just received the new remote. I ordered it in hope that I would be able to program in so that I can turn CC on/off with the click of one button. After reading all the posts and playing around with the remote I am not so sure anymore this is possible. Does anybody have any insight?


You need a programmable universal. I have used Harmony 659, Harmony 550 and currently use a Harmony One. Nothing like it. I push one button and it turns on my tv, 622 and Onkyo 605. Then it proceeds to set the tv and Onkyo to the correct input. I have one button set up to do just that. I have another button set up to do all that plus make all the necessary keystrokes to turn on CC. And when I turn it off, it deactivates CC because I normally don't use it unless my wife is watching something with me.

I have soft keys set up to click DVR once and another to click it twice. I have another set up to click Quick Advance 4 times to get through commercials. I have one set up to Search because my thumb can reach the touch screen easier than trying to push the * key. you can also program buttons for favorite channels and there are a bunch of channel icons available at a few sites to download to put on the soft buttons.


----------



## KevinRS

one question. What are the 4 colored buttons for? The same colors exist on older remotes, but are rewind, skip back, skip forward, fast-forward. from the pictures, the new remote has the red, green, yellow, and blue buttons blank, separate from the old functions.
Is there some existing hidden function for them on existing remotes?


----------



## kucharsk

KevinRS said:


> one question. What are the 4 colored buttons for? The same colors exist on older remotes, but are rewind, skip back, skip forward, fast-forward. from the pictures, the new remote has the red, green, yellow, and blue buttons blank, separate from the old functions.
> Is there some existing hidden function for them on existing remotes?


The 21.0 remote is actually intended for use with (I believe) the new VIP722K and VIP922, so the colored buttons likely have special functions with those newer receivers, just like the "Search" button.


----------



## puckwithahalo

KevinRS said:


> one question. What are the 4 colored buttons for? The same colors exist on older remotes, but are rewind, skip back, skip forward, fast-forward. from the pictures, the new remote has the red, green, yellow, and blue buttons blank, separate from the old functions.
> Is there some existing hidden function for them on existing remotes?


Those buttons do not do anything yet, though I'd programmed them to be the different input buttons for my surround sound system


----------

